# eheim substrat pro



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i just got 2L of substrat pro for my fx5, does it need media bags or do i just put it in the trays?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> i just got 2L of substrat pro for my fx5, does it need media bags or do i just put it in the trays?


Neater if you use a bag. Either way it will work.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The bag will help you clean it so much easier than without. I hate having those cocoa puffs going all over the place. With it bagged, you just have to shake it out in a bucket of water and you're good.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i made it into 2-1L bags.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

no bag, i just dip the whole tray in water


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Other idea: sell the FX5 and get an eheim pro 3. My friends Fx5 stopped working a few weeks ago


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The bags will help the Substrat from falling through the tray. I use bags in my FX5 because I ended up with a lot of the media in the bottom of the filter in the beginning. Saves you the headache. It could also jam the impeller.


----------

